
How Extra.ai sends onboarding email - kirillzubovsky
http://www.kevanlee.com/extra-onboarding-email/
======
kirillzubovsky
Although I wouldn't normally post marketing-related stuff on HN, I think this
one should be quite useful to a large audience here. Liam really figured out
how to write engaging and truthful copy, which makes you want to keep reading,
and doesn't feel like a typical marketing newsletter. Wish more companies
could use this style (genuinely).

